# My first BBQ/Grilling competition Brookline, NH



## rmciottijr (Jul 26, 2014)

I competed in my first competition in Brookline, NH it was an enjoyable experience and I will do it again next year.  Saturday was the grilling portion of the competition and we needed to make Pizza, Beef, Shrimp, Wings and a Dessert. Sunday was the smoking portion and we needed to smoke Pulled Pork, Ribs and Wings. Grilling we didn't place well but on the smoking portion we came in fourth for our ribs and third for overall.  Below are a few pictures sorry I was not able to get a picture of the pizza because I only have about 20 sec to get it to the table but it looked great.













20140716_223712.jpg



__ rmciottijr
__ Jul 26, 2014





        













IMG_6457.JPG



__ rmciottijr
__ Jul 26, 2014






NH or bust.                                                                                      Our home for a long weekend with Nick.













IMG_6468.JPG



__ rmciottijr
__ Jul 26, 2014





        













20140719_114922.jpg



__ rmciottijr
__ Jul 26, 2014






Neighbors arrived.                                                                           Shrimp stuffed with Crab













20140719_122831.jpg



__ rmciottijr
__ Jul 26, 2014





        













IMG_6496.JPG



__ rmciottijr
__ Jul 26, 2014






We did brisket for our beef.                                                             Wings













IMG_6497.JPG



__ rmciottijr
__ Jul 26, 2014





        













20140719_125929.jpg



__ rmciottijr
__ Jul 26, 2014






Ribs (we adjusted it so it looked better when submitted.                This was a flop but tasted good, Pound cake peaches

                                                                                                         with chocolate.













20140719_093350.jpg



__ rmciottijr
__ Jul 26, 2014





        













20140726_143303.jpg



__ rmciottijr
__ Jul 26, 2014






Keeping track.                                                                                  4th place ribs metal

 













IMG_6540.JPG



__ rmciottijr
__ Jul 26, 2014





       













IMG_6510.JPG



__ rmciottijr
__ Jul 26, 2014






 Receiving our metal. (Daughter and I)                                           Three Hero's (Dark Blue shirts) saved the 22yo son of the

                                                                                                        gentlemen speaking, in a house fire. Proud to call them friends.


----------



## bbhzx12 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice, new member; wish I new about this!  I'm about an hour East.  If you go back hit Parker's Maple Barn for breakfast ;)


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 1, 2014)

One of the guys I work with raves about Parkers. Not too far from where I live either!


----------



## bbhzx12 (Aug 1, 2014)

It's my favorite stop on the motorcycle headed to VT.  Get there early!  I've seen 3 hour waits for breakfast during sugar season.  They have maple baby backs too!


----------



## rmciottijr (Aug 5, 2014)

I have been going to Parker's for about 23 years now love that place.  I run with Brookline fire company in PA (Philly area) and we friended the Brookline NH and MA gang (now Family) 25 years ago. We spend a lot of time in NH.













20140718_092651.jpg



__ rmciottijr
__ Aug 5, 2014


----------



## dougmays (Aug 7, 2014)

Congrats on getting a medal your first go around!


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 8, 2014)

Awesome thread. Maybe next year I will take some time and come up and check it out!


----------

